# www.new.fr (nom de domaine gratuit)



## JPTK (7 Juin 2007)

Ce site proposait des noms de domaine gratuit en .new.fr par exemple, c'était bien pratique mais depuis 2 jours plus rien, on dirait que le site n'existe plus, j'ai 3 sites qui fonctionnent avec, quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème ? Je savais bien à l'époque le risque que comportait ces noms de domaines gratuits, mais voilà quoi, aujourd'hui on dirait que c'est mort et c'est quand même bien embêtant. :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2007)

en cliquant un autre lien proche
http://www.new.fr/
on a la page " nom retenu" de 1&1

et dans les 2 cas whois ne donne rien


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2007)

Cool j'ai quand m&#234;me 4 sites qui tournaient avec, ils auraient au moins pu pr&#233;venir les kons ! :hein:  Dont 2 sites payants en plus... je doute que je puisse acheter les noms de domaine en new.fr ailleurs, je peux faire quoi ? On peut faire une redirection de l'ancien nom de domaine vers un nouveau ?


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

Tu peux toujours héberger ton site ailleurs, chez Free par exemple, qui est gratuit aussi.

Par contre, pour ce qui est de la redirection, je n'en sais rien...


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu peux toujours héberger ton site ailleurs, chez Free par exemple, qui est gratuit aussi.
> 
> Par contre, pour ce qui est de la redirection, je n'en sais rien...





Nan mais c'était pas un hébergeur, mes sites n'ont pas bougé, ils sont toujours accessibles mais plus par l'adresse de redirection puisque la boîte a disparu.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais c'était pas un hébergeur, mes sites n'ont pas bougé, ils sont toujours accessibles mais plus par l'adresse de redirection puisque la boîte a disparu.



Ah en fait, tu avais simplement pris des adresses de redirection alors ?

Ben achète en d'autres sur d'autres fournisseur de service de ce genre.

NFrance par exemple. Je compte bien prendre un hébergement pour une base de données mysql et un serveur php lorsque que je vais changer de logiciel de forum, et ils ont l'air sérieux et compétent.


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah en fait, tu avais simplement pris des adresses de redirection alors ?
> 
> Ben ach&#232;te en d'autres sur d'autres fournisseur de service de ce genre.
> 
> NFrance par exemple. Je compte bien prendre un h&#233;bergement pour une base de donn&#233;es mysql et un serveur php lorsque que je vais changer de logiciel de forum, et ils ont l'air s&#233;rieux et comp&#233;tent.




yep mais &#224; l'heure actuelle, sur les cartes de visites et flyer des gens, on peut lire par exemple www.grenouille.new.fr, c'&#233;tait l'extension que proposait ce site, et si je retrouve pas la m&#234;me, bah l'ancienne redirection devient obsol&#232;te ainsi que les supports sur lesquelles elle est imprim&#233;e, l&#224; est tout le probl&#232;me.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> yep mais à l'heure actuelle, sur les cartes de visites et flyer des gens, on peut lire par exemple www.grenouille.new.fr, c'était l'extension que proposait ce site, et si je retrouve pas la même, bah l'ancienne redirection devient obsolète ainsi que les supports sur lesquelles elle est imprimée, là est tout le problème.



Je vois.

Et as-tu essayer d'acheter un nom de domaine en .fr, en rajoutant devant lenomdusite.new ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je vois.
> 
> Et as-tu essayer d'acheter un nom de domaine en .fr, en rajoutant devant lenomdusite.new ?





Euh bien tentée mais impossible je crois ! :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Euh bien tentée mais impossible je crois ! :rateau:





Arf... OK.

Ben là, je ne sais pas si tu vas pouvoir récupérer le .new alors...


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2007)

Ouf, tout est rentré dans l'ordre ! Je n'y croyais pas pourtant.... :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

Ah ouais, en effet, ça remarche. 

Ben tant mieux pour toi. :love:


----------



## maousse (8 Juin 2007)

ils ont changé d'hébergeur hier, d'où la coupure temporaire et le rétablissement aujourd'hui :
http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=www.new.fr


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2007)

maousse a dit:


> ils ont changé d'hébergeur hier, d'où la coupure temporaire et le rétablissement aujourd'hui :
> http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=www.new.fr




Y pourraient pas prévenir un peu ??


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

maousse a dit:


> ils ont changé d'hébergeur hier, d'où la coupure temporaire et le rétablissement aujourd'hui :
> http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=www.new.fr




C'est cool comme site, on peut savoir s'il y a un problème sur le site en question.

Merci !


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2007)

ouais, on se rend meme compte qu'apple utilise des machines sous Solaris 8 
(c'est HS ? )


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ouais, on se rend meme compte qu'apple utilise des machines sous Solaris 8
> (c'est HS ? )



Pas Apple US.
Apple France, oui, mais ils manquent de moyens...


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2007)

Sisi, Apple US 
En fait, tout depend de ce qu'ils veulent faire tourner comme services. Certains systemes sont concus pour 
Apres, ca depend, comme toute (grosse) entreprise, il y a une multitude de serveur, et donc, chacun a une tache precise 
En fait, en regardant de plus pres, certaines parties etaient sur Solaris 8 et sont pass&#233;es sur OS X (depuis ca sortie)
On sait que Microsoft utilise Windows Server 2003, et que Hotmail aussi (ils ont reussi a fixer tout les trous? car avant, ils etaient sur Linux)


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sisi, Apple US
> En fait, tout depend de ce qu'ils veulent faire tourner comme services. Certains systemes sont concus pour
> Apres, ca depend, comme toute (grosse) entreprise, il y a une multitude de serveur, et donc, chacun a une tache precise



Oui, ça je sais. 

Mais pour  Apple US, je vois pas ?  

Voilà pour Apple France, là je suis d'accord.


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2007)

Tout chez Apple

C'est un peu le bordel 
Tu te rend compte aussi que...
chargeur de G3
et que claris.com pointe vers filemaker.com


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

Ah ouais, ok, on se rend compte que la page http://livepage.apple.com par exemple est hébergé sous Solaris 8, en effet.


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2007)

On se rend surtout compte que pour les administrateurs systeme... ca doit eter un vrai bordel a gerer  (bah ouais, y'a 15k serveurs pour la meme chose  )


----------



## boris447 (19 Juin 2007)

Le Site A Encore Sauter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caribou (19 Juin 2007)

boris447 a dit:


> Le Site A Encore Sauter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oui en effet ça n arrête pas de sauter !!!! Moi depuis ce we plus moyen de passer par le new.fr pour accéder à mon site!
Depuis je regarde chez aquaray presue décidé à payer:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2007)

et merde....


----------



## cheztherese (24 Juin 2007)

bonjour jai le meme probleme que vous et a se jour sa marche toujour pas mais la je sui coince car mon site et profetionel alors la je voi pas quoi faire avez vous une idee mon site c www.chez-therese.new.fr
simpa de maider svp


----------

